# Private Lake Laws



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Hello everyone
I am having a bit of trouble with a lady on Cable Lake in Cass County. Just because there is no public access on it (shame on the DNRE) she seems to think that it is a private lake and only the people who live on it are allowed to fish on it. Nothing could be further from the truth. I have tried to explain to her what makes a lake private in the state of MI. but to no avail. I have grown tired of her coming out of her house and calling names like poacher, thief and things I can't say on here. I don't really want to call a CO on her but it may just be coming to that. I have the permission to park at several houses from people who live on the lake to gain access to the lake from there but that's not the point. If I could just show her something in writing from the DNRE website so she could see clearly that it is not a private lake then perhaps she will stop harassing me. I have search the DNRE website for this info but could not find it. If anyone might know the link to this info I would appreciate it greatly 
Thanks Gary.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

search it right in this very section and you'll run out of paper printing out your info


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Is not cut and dry what makes a lake private/public. But, since you have permission to park I would assume you have permission to fish.

Here is link to harassment law. Make a copy and give one to her. 

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(uo...aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-324-48702a


At this link you will find a harassment information form. I would make a copy and be filling it out if she approaches you. Between you filling out this form and giving her angler harassment laws should be the end of it. 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363-120726--,00.html

But, if it continues -I would tell her either she calls the DNR or you are going to call.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Thank You
Yes I do have the permission to fish there. I will print a copy and give it to her and hope for the best. Thanks for removing my last post as it was nothing more than a good show of bad character. I apologize. 
Gary.


----------

